# Great site



## TimoteusR (Apr 22, 2004)

First post here. Found this site about 2 days ago and I have read almost everything here. The color choices are not the greatest but its a good thing that I can change that with my browser. Nice to have a place for us younger people. I usually hang out at LAB where the people are a bit older 

Nice to see people are still coming into this biz. I hope you guys are practising safety. The stuff I see almost everytime i go to a place where they use rigged stuff be it truss or speakers or lights is scarry. 

A tip for anyone starting out in this biz. Find a person who has done this stuff and tag along for a while. If your ment to be in this biz you'll know it.

Keep it safe,
Timoteus Ruotsalainen
member from Finland


----------



## zac850 (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome,
Its a great community, and I hope to see you around the forums a lot!!

Welcome again


----------



## Pocado (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the advice. WHy don't you like the colors?!?! I think they're perfect for a technical theater site. Black. Best color ever. Well welcome!!

Pocado


----------



## TimoteusR (Apr 23, 2004)

just like mr. Ford said, "A car can be any color, as long as it's black". The problem with the dark background is that reading long post (or for a long time like me) makes my eyes hurt. A lot easier if you have white text on a black background.


----------

